# Scarification Cloning



## GrowinGreen (Apr 25, 2009)

Well I ordered some Olivia's cloning gel off eBay on Monday and from the tracking it looks like it should be here today! Anyone familiar with Olivia's? I've been using Shultz Take Root but wanted a change.

I have read a lot of peoples guides for cloning. I remember one guide I wish I could find it- but this person after they made the 45 degree cut they slid the razor blade up the middle of the stem about a half inch. Anyone else do this? I've always been curious is this is more good or bad?

I hope you understand what I mean by cutting up the middle? Does scarification actually increase success rates?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2009)

Wish I could help ya Bro. I aint never used anything except a razor balde and Bubbler. Never heard of the cutting up the middle. Sounds interesting though.
Mine take longer probably cause I dont use any hormones,,but I have never lost one and they always have nice root systems. 
Good luck..Ill be watchen to see how good it works.


----------



## phatpharmer (Apr 25, 2009)

What I do is run a scalple up and down the sides of the stem scaring the stem almost shaving to expose the insides of the stem, I hope that makes sense, I no what your taking about splitting the stem and I remember the thread but I cant remember the place where i saw it, hope that helps


                                                   Phatpharmer


----------



## Mutt (Apr 25, 2009)

I've used bubblers, rootone, olivias, dirt, peat pellets, rockwool, take root, Cup o water and nothing else you name it.
I tried cutting up the middle. be honest didn't notice a difference. where i did notice a diff. was cutting the fans leaves in half to reduce transpiration of the cutting. worked with great success. i like peat pellets PH is funky, but nothing i can't manage plus can see when roots pop out. I would prefer rockwool but i have to order that peat pellets 2 bucks at the nursery.
Olivias is good stuff


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 25, 2009)

I use Olivias.  I also scarify (sp?) the stems--I scrape off some of "skin" of the stem.  This is another place for roots to grow.  I also cut the fan leaves in half, like Mutt.


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 25, 2009)

Ha I do a weird thing where I scarify (dont know how to spell it either maybe) mix up some schultz powder in water, soak the cutting in that for a min, then put olivias on the stem. Best thing I've come up with so far...


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 25, 2009)

blancolighter said:
			
		

> Ha I do a weird thing where I scarify (dont know how to spell it either maybe) mix up some schultz powder in water, soak the cutting in that for a min, then put olivias on the stem. Best thing I've come up with so far...



Well I just got the Olivia's in the mail so that is exactly what I will do than- how much Shultz are you putting in the water? Just a little bit?


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 25, 2009)

There are so many weird ways to clone.  I personally dont find any need to scarify the clone, I have really good success rates with keeping it simple.  I just had one of my clones root in seven days using Clonex and Jiffy Pellets.  I dont do anything crazy, I just cut the clone, soak it in rooting hormone, and place into Jiffy Pellet.  

In my opinion the most important thing to cloning is keeping your medium warm with a heating pad.  I have had clones take a month to root because of low temps.


----------



## Dankerz (Apr 25, 2009)

hack it..dip it..stick it...peat and or coco pucks   8days!

tried the split up the middle,scarification,angle cuts yadayada and didnt see any differance. keep it simple..had cold and warm temps and still seemed to root fine


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 25, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> Well I just got the Olivia's in the mail so that is exactly what I will do than- how much Shultz are you putting in the water? Just a little bit?


 
Yea, something like a quater teaspoon in like a 1/3-1/2 cup of water or something. It doesn't like to stay mixed so you gotta give it a little stir every now and then, but yea, that schultz soak then olivas does wonders for me...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 26, 2009)

instead of scraping with a blade, when I cut a clone I cut about a half inch below a set of nodes..instead of 'snipping' the bottom leaves off, I GENTLY pull them downward toward the cut..removing a few 'strands' from the outer skin of the stem..if that makes any sence...


----------



## Newbud (Apr 26, 2009)

cut, slice middle and trim leaves, its in my sig.
Just the way i was shown, not properly tried another way as yet, 100% success and usually quick.

To be fair though i've seen em snipped off the branch with no care at all and pushed in soil of another pot, it rooted fine all be it in about 2 weeks.

I think all ways work i guess it more personal preference


----------



## LassChance (Apr 26, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> Well I ordered some Olivia's cloning gel off eBay on Monday and from the tracking it looks like it should be here today! Anyone familiar with Olivia's? I've been using Shultz Take Root but wanted a change.
> 
> I have read a lot of peoples guides for cloning. I remember one guide I wish I could find it- but this person after they made the 45 degree cut they slid the razor blade up the middle of the stem about a half inch. Anyone else do this? I've always been curious is this is more good or bad?
> 
> I hope you understand what I mean by cutting up the middle? Does scarification actually increase success rates?



I have not tried it with MJ.  However, Ive cloned all kinds of flowers, shrubs and trees.  When I clone something with a hard stalk, I beat the crap out of it with a meat renderizing happer.  I bash it until it is pretty much all fibers, then dip it into the  rooting hormone and pop it into soil with a plastic bag over it.  I have astonishing success.
Now, MJ doesnt have a tough, hard stalk...but I bet it works. Roots seem to want to form where the cut is and at anty node, so my GUESS is, if you slit the stem, you have MORE "raw" surface to grow roots from, if you get my drift.  Hey, try it with some and see.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow that is funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hit it with the MEATHAMMER.


----------

